# Sealing inside Aluminum Boat



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm putting a new floor in my boat and wanting to seal the aluminum bottom while I have it open because it leaks a little. Anybody ever done this or had it done and what did you use?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

A lot of guys recommend a product called Gluvit.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

if it's riveted..... I would just tighten up those around the leaky area....sledge hammer inside with someone holding against it and some one on the outside hitting the rivet....really doesn't take too much.... but has worked for me in the past


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 on the tightening. Not that hard to do. 3m 5200 is the sealer of choice be sure that surface is clean. Also try heating up the area with a heat gun before tightening. When it cools it shrinks down. Seems like there is a sealer in the seams that gets soft with heat. Good luck!


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Tighten the rivets, alum boats flex so sealing will only solve the leak short term, put water in the hull and find the ones that need tightened, we have done 3 older Starcraft and sylvan s this way and have had now problems, I have a tool that fits in a air chisel that works great, I live in canton if you would like to barrow it. Don't have a clue where plain city is.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

I have used the bullfrog rivet kit, works great. If tightening them doesnt work this will do it.


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I have the floor out so it's time to fill it. I have talked to guy about blasting it with plastic to clean it. Haven't made up my mind on a sealer but have several choices. Thanks for offering your tool muskyhound, I'll let you know.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

used gluvit for years, can't be beat.


----------

